# Can We Save money in Australia?



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Guys

i just wondering how much of amount we can save in australia while we are working there . I Herd we have to pay 22% tax amount from our income ..

if you have experience on this please share 


thanks


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

Maybe not unless you are both on a substantial wage and you will probably find yourself paying much mire than 22% in taxes and levies.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

_shel said:


> Maybe not unless you are both on a substantial wage and you will probably find yourself paying much mire than 22% in taxes and levies.


thanks for replying how could we find way to pay minor than 22% seems when salaray given they wll reduce the tax from it 

if you got 5000$ per month after tax you may get only 3900$


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

Yes, that is the way it is if you want to live in a country with universal services provided by the state. You pay taxes and levies to pay for those services such as education, healthcare, welfare benefits and infrastructure.


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

Being an entrepreneur is always the best way to achieve financial security and this applies anywhere in the world. That's why I ask people: Why do you move to Australia to work for someone else and live on a salary??? Why don't you move to start your own business and BE A BOSS?! 

Personally, I earn a very good tax-free salary in my current location but I'm moving to Australia coz I can't open my own business here (simply coz I'm a foreigner) and the system is very bureaucratic. Australia is much supportive for start-ups and entrepreneurship.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes, that is the way it is if you want to live in a country with universal services provided by the state. You pay taxes and levies to pay for those services such as education, healthcare, welfare benefits and infrastructure.


thank you


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

ahmed84 said:


> Being an entrepreneur is always the best way to achieve financial security and this applies anywhere in the world. That's why I ask people: Why do you move to Australia to work for someone else and live on a salary??? Why don't you move to start your own business and BE A BOSS?!
> 
> Personally, I earn a very good tax-free salary in my current location but I'm moving to Australia coz I can't open my own business here (simply coz I'm a foreigner) and the system is very bureaucratic. Australia is much supportive for start-ups and entrepreneurship.


nice thinking dude!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

a lot of salary + a lot of services = a lot of taxes.

TBH,I dont expect to save anything in Australia coz my income will mostly go on rent and utilities, while hers wil go to groceries and eating out.

I have saved enough in my home country now time to spend.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

I've been able to save money since living here but I don't live a particularly lavish life (aside from my addiction to travelling, which is where my savings tends to go) and my income is decent. Yes, the cost of living is higher than other industrialized countries but you can still find ways to save money if you try. Don't sign up for credit cards, don't buy a coffee every day, bring your lunch instead of buying one, etc. etc.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes, that is the way it is if you want to live in a country with universal services provided by the state. You pay taxes and levies to pay for those services such as education, healthcare, welfare benefits and infrastructure.


like living in a five star hotel, a five star life.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

sydney is one of the most expensive city,

all go in vein in rent and transportation..


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ozbound12 said:


> I've been able to save money since living here but I don't live a particularly lavish life (aside from my addiction to travelling, which is where my savings tends to go) and my income is decent. Yes, the cost of living is higher than other industrialized countries but you can still find ways to save money if you try. Don't sign up for credit cards, don't buy a coffee every day, bring your lunch instead of buying one, etc. etc.


I couldn't agree more. Those coffees add up to quite a lot in a month. My partner and I used to spend about $100 a week between us because we used to buy lunch. A few months back we swapped to bringing sandwiches from home. We spend $10 a week now on lunch for both of us!! Small change really but it has made a huge difference to our wallets! And because of that small change, we've managed to save up the deposit for our first home!

I completely agree with you that it's possible to save but it does require a few lifestyle changes, which as you have pointed out, do not need to be drastic.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

thanks for sharing your thoughts expats!!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

I have been in Australia(sydney) once for a 1 month period. we have used a car to travel here and there and some times we have used metro to travel to city. after all i can say it took around 700$ expenses excluding the rental of our apartment it quit expensive


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

sanjeewa said:


> I have been in Australia(sydney) once for a 1 month period. we have used a car to travel here and there and some times we have used metro to travel to city. after all i can say it took around 700$ expenses excluding the rental of our apartment it quit expensive


What would a 1 bhk apartment rent cost in sydney, also is it difficult for new immigrants with no history to find a rented accomodation?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> What would a 1 bhk apartment rent cost in sydney, also is it difficult for new immigrants with no history to find a rented accomodation?


may be possible to find some room or flat sharing rooms have a look at gumtree


----------



## christopher123 (May 2, 2013)

defenetly DONT ever get a credit card EVER,cook most of your owne meals,try and do every thing your self, i live on a single pension and i do ok,well infact,but i do have my house ,no rent,and i just drive around town about $25 petrol a week,dont drink or smoke,


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

sanjeewa said:


> thanks for replying how could we find way to pay minor than 22% seems when salaray given they wll reduce the tax from it
> 
> if you got 5000$ per month after tax you may get only 3900$


You can stay in shared accomodation and can have monthly exps of 1500 to 1800 if single and 2500 if amrried. So can save 1400 to 2400. If you party animal then 3500 will be good.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

busiaussie said:


> You can stay in shared accomodation and can have monthly exps of 1500 to 1800 if single and 2500 if amrried. So can save 1400 to 2400. If you party animal then 3500 will be good.


ha ha sounds encouraging !


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Also try to avoid expensive mobile post-paid plans. Buy an outright economical handset and get in a pre-paid card. This will save atleast 30 to 40$ /month.


----------

